# Lançamento de satelite europeu - MetOp2



## Minho (16 Jul 2006 às 17:53)

A EUMETSAT  através da ESA irá lançar amanhã às 17:28 (hora Portuguesa) o satelite MetOp2 que será o primeiro de três satelites inseridos no programa EUMETSAT Polar System (EPS). 

Estes satelites de órbita solar, terão como principal função recolher informação da superfície terrestre para "alimentar" os modelos numéricos de previsão.
Entre os diversos sensores destacam-se o "Infrared Atmospheric Sounding Interferometer" que terá uma resolução na leitura das temperaturas e humidade de 1km, com desvio máximo de 1ºc(para as temperaturas) e 10%(para a humidade). As amostras que consegue retirar são de apenas 20km (o modelo ECMWF tem uma resolução horizontal do dobro!).

Além destas capacidades para ajudar na elaboração dos modelos numéricos junta-se a estes satelites a capacidade de estudar melhor o clima uma vez que será capaz de fazer leituras de dióxido de carbono, cobertura de nuvens, distribuição das capas de gelo e neve.

Estes satelites serão toda uma revolução no mundo das previsões e estudo climático.


----------



## dj_alex (16 Jul 2006 às 21:34)

Será que é desta que os modelos começam a acertar??


----------



## Bruno Campos (17 Jul 2006 às 11:01)

Um dos problemas é na divulgação dessa  informação. São quase sempre ficheiros secretos!!!!


----------



## Minho (18 Jul 2006 às 00:27)

O lançamento afinal é hoje ou amanhã à mesma hora.

http://www.eumetsat.int/idcplg?IdcService=SS_GET_PAGE&ssDocName=SP_1139320519591&l=en&ssTargetNodeId=47


----------



## dj_alex (18 Jul 2006 às 17:31)

Parece que ainda não foi desta...



> FURTHER METOP LAUNCH DELAY ANNOUNCED
> JULY 18, 2006
> THE LAUNCH OF THE METOP SATELLITE HAS BEEN POSTPONED DUE TO AN ANOMALY ON ONE PIECE OF EQUIPMENT OF THE SOYUZ LAUNCH VEHICLE, MR F. MAROQUENE, VICE PRESIDENT OF SALES AND MARKETING FOR STARSEM, HAS ANNOUNCED. INVESTIGATIONS ARE STILL ONGOING.
> A NEW LAUNCH DATE WILL BE ANNOUNCED IN THE NEXT FEW HOURS.



fonte : http://www.eumetsat.int/idcplg?IdcService=SS_GET_PAGE&nodeId=31&l=en


----------



## Minho (19 Jul 2006 às 23:22)

E hoje também não!  Notícia

Neste link têm um webcast muito interessante onde se descreve o EUMETSAT Polar System (EPS)
http://deved.meted.ucar.edu/EUMETSAT/eps/sectionmenu.htm


----------



## dj_alex (20 Jul 2006 às 00:59)

Minho disse:
			
		

> E hoje também não!  Notícia
> 
> Neste link têm um webcast muito interessante onde se descreve o EUMETSAT Polar System (EPS)
> http://deved.meted.ucar.edu/EUMETSAT/eps/sectionmenu.htm



Que raio....mas o bicho nunca mais levanta voo???


----------



## dj_alex (20 Jul 2006 às 14:37)

O bixo perdeu as asas...Já nao levanta voo num futuro muito proximo...



> O lançamento do satélite europeu de observação terrestre MetOp-A foi adiado por tempo indeterminado. Na origem do novo adiamento estão problemas com o foguetão russo que o colocaria em órbita, anuncia a Agência Espacial Europeia (ESA).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
fonte: http://sic.sapo.pt/online/noticias/vida/20060720sateliteeuropeuficaemterra.htm


----------



## Minho (20 Jul 2006 às 22:46)

dj_alex disse:
			
		

> O bixo perdeu as asas...Já nao levanta voo num futuro muito proximo...
> 
> 
> 
> fonte: http://sic.sapo.pt/online/noticias/vida/20060720sateliteeuropeuficaemterra.htm



É empacota-lo e despachar para a Guiana Francesa....


----------



## Minho (10 Ago 2006 às 22:26)

O lançamento do satelite foi adiado para Outubro... Ainda não vai ser este inverno que vamos ter previões mais acertadas do ECMWF

http://www.eumetsat.int/idcplg?IdcService=SS_GET_PAGE&ssDocName=006730&l=en&ssTargetNodeId=114


----------



## Minho (12 Out 2006 às 19:56)

E torna a adiar!!!

http://www.eumetsat.int/Home/Main/Media/Press_Releases/028604?l=en


----------



## dj_alex (13 Out 2006 às 10:28)

Minho disse:


> E torna a adiar!!!
> 
> http://www.eumetsat.int/Home/Main/Media/Press_Releases/028604?l=en



Está complicado....quando for lançado tou mesmo a ver que vai dar problemas....


----------



## Minho (13 Out 2006 às 20:12)

dj_alex disse:


> Está complicado....quando for lançado tou mesmo a ver que vai dar problemas....



Ainda por cima vai sair dessa estação manhosa no Cazaquistão


----------



## dj_alex (13 Out 2006 às 20:17)

Minho disse:


> Ainda por cima vai sair dessa estação manhosa no Cazaquistão



Xiiiiiiii....o melhor é estarem quietos e adiarem outra vez...


----------



## Rog (13 Out 2006 às 23:50)

Minho disse:


> Ainda por cima vai sair dessa estação manhosa no Cazaquistão



Onde a probabilidade de o satélite chegar inteiro ao espaço é de 50%  ou menos.....


----------



## Iceberg (14 Out 2006 às 00:37)

Quando o satélite arrancar, avisem, porque provavelmente explode a poucos metros do solo, ou então parte-se todo e espalha-se aos baocados sobre as nossas cabeças ...  ... agora a sério, espero que tenham êxito.

Mas já agora, o Skylab ainda é do vosso tempo?
Aquele grande satélite desintegrou-se e caíram vários bocados algures na Terra, foi uma paranóia nessa altura, já lá vão mais de 20 anos, julgo eu ...


----------



## dj_alex (16 Out 2006 às 17:23)

É já amanha...ou talvez não....   







Aqui fica o bixo na plataforma de lancamento (se aquilo se pode chamar assim...     )


fonte : http://www.eumetsat.int/Home/Main/Media/News/028693?l=en


----------



## kimcarvalho (16 Out 2006 às 17:56)

O alex a tua foto é uma montagem!!  

Esta é a foto real e segundo fontes próximas do patrocinador, ele será lançado com toda a garantia.


----------



## Seringador (16 Out 2006 às 18:07)

O mais fiável satélite KIM


----------



## dj_alex (16 Out 2006 às 21:41)

Esperemos que sim..se não é má publicidade para o forum....


----------



## Minho (17 Out 2006 às 12:54)

Já só nos resta rezar  




> News
> 
> October 17, 2006
> MetOp Satellite Ready For Launch
> ...



http://www.eumetsat.int/Home/Main/Media/News/028694?l=en


----------



## kimcarvalho (17 Out 2006 às 17:18)

Pessoal faltam 10 minutitos e aqui podem ver em directo via net:

http://www.eumetsat.int/Home/index.htm


----------



## filipept (17 Out 2006 às 17:18)

Estou a seguir em directo o lançamento (eumetsat.int) para confirmar que realmente levanta.


----------



## kimcarvalho (17 Out 2006 às 17:30)

Abortaram a 1 segundo do lançamento!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## filipept (17 Out 2006 às 17:34)

kimcarvalho disse:


> Abortaram a 1 segundo do lançamento!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



    Será que algum dia vai levantar


----------



## kimcarvalho (17 Out 2006 às 17:47)

Para quem tiver uma paranóica rotativa, aponte para o :

Eutelsat W2 at 16 degrees East, Freq: 11172 (V) - SR: 5632; FEC 3/4 a funcionar no seguinte horário: 15:30-19:00 GMT  

Já têm a seguinte informação lá no site da ESA TV 

*"The countdown for the launch of the first MetOp satellite was supended one second before lift-off at 16:28 GMT."*


----------



## Minho (17 Out 2006 às 18:02)

A ESA vai ter de rever o contrato com o cosmodromo...
Se já tivessem embarcado o satelite para a Guiana Francesa já tinha sido lançado em Agosto


----------



## Fil (17 Out 2006 às 18:05)

Mas porque abortaram o lançamento?


----------



## kimcarvalho (17 Out 2006 às 18:24)

Ainda não revelaram o porquê públicamente, estamos a aguardar.


----------



## dj_alex (17 Out 2006 às 20:31)

kimcarvalho disse:


> Para quem tiver uma paranóica rotativa, aponte para o :
> 
> Eutelsat W2 at 16 degrees East, Freq: 11172 (V) - SR: 5632; FEC 3/4 a funcionar no seguinte horário: 15:30-19:00 GMT
> 
> ...




Santa paciência.......

Já estava a espera...mas não a 1segundo do final....


----------



## dj_alex (18 Out 2006 às 11:05)

Será desta???



> New launch attempt for MetOp
> Following the verifications made during last night, the origin of the countdown halt, 1 minute 10 seconds before lift-off, related to the ground control system, was identified and corrected.
> The new launch attempt will take place today; Tuesday 18 October at 16:28 UTC (18:28 CEST; 22:28 Baikonur local time).


----------



## Rog (18 Out 2006 às 11:57)

dj_alex disse:


> Será desta???



Qual é a probabilidade de isso acontecer  20%??


----------



## kimcarvalho (18 Out 2006 às 12:28)

Vejam o video que lá esta neste momento, no mesmo local onde se pode ver o lançamento em directo logo à tarde, É essencialmente sobre a EUMETSAT, mas está porreiro.


----------



## Minho (20 Out 2006 às 21:38)

Actualização do Post:

O satelite foi lançado com sucesso e já começou as operações necessárias para ficar 100% operacional:

http://www.eumetsat.int/Home/Main/Media/Press_Releases/028729?l=en

http://www.meteo.pt/pt/media/noticias/metop_sucesso


----------



## tozequio (22 Out 2006 às 11:37)

Já não era sem tempo


----------



## Minho (22 Out 2006 às 14:51)

Hoje o controlo do satelite passará da ESA paraa EUMESAT. 
A partir de hoje até Novembro serão realizados diversas operações de activação e calibração dos vários instrumentos do satelite.
Aqui está o schedule:

http://www.eumetsat.int/Home/Main/What_We_Do/Satellites/EUMETSAT_Polar_System/SP_1139320908073?l=en


----------



## dj_alex (22 Out 2006 às 15:15)

Minho disse:


> Hoje o controlo do satelite passará da ESA paraa EUMESAT.
> A partir de hoje até Novembro serão realizados diversas operações de activação e calibração dos vários instrumentos do satelite.
> Aqui está o schedule:
> 
> http://www.eumetsat.int/Home/Main/What_We_Do/Satellites/EUMETSAT_Polar_System/SP_1139320908073?l=en




Já nao era sem tempo....ainda vai ficar um bocadinho a ficar operacional


----------



## Minho (25 Out 2006 às 23:58)

Está a correr como planeado a activação do equipamento do MetOP2






A EUMESAT já divulgou a primeira imagem produzida pelo Advanced Very High Resolution Radiometer (AVHRR) no canal Visível:

http://www.eumetsat.int/groups/ops/documents/image/img_news_avhrr_first_level0.jpg


----------



## dj_alex (26 Out 2006 às 10:35)

Minho disse:


> Está a correr como planeado a activação do equipamento do MetOP2
> 
> 
> A EUMESAT já divulgou a primeira imagem produzida pelo Advanced Very High Resolution Radiometer (AVHRR) no canal Visível:
> ...



Não podiam ter arranjado uma imagem mais bonita???


----------



## Minho (17 Mai 2007 às 21:50)

Entrou finalmente em fase operacional o satélite MetOp2. 

http://www.meteo.pt/pt/media/noticias/fase_op_satelite_clima_MetOp_A
http://www.eumetsat.int/Home/Main/Media/Press_Releases/029783?l=en




> Metop data will significantly improve weather forecasting e.g. by direct assimilation into Numerical Weather Prediction Models that compute forecasts ranging from a few hours to up to 10 days ahead.



Vamos ver se finalmente temos menos desilusões com os modelos....


----------

